# We’re All Killing Uber Just By Using It



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Uber shifts vehicle costs onto drivers, but costs end up being higher for drivers because they can't manage assets as well as a centrally managed multinationals like Uber.

In theory, shifting costs onto drivers saves Uber money in the short-term but in actuality costs more as drivers end up fighting for higher compensation or benefits.

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/zmjew8/were-all-killing-uber-just-by-using-it
Uber has higher corporate costs than standard taxicab companies since it is a global corporation with an army of lobbyists, public relations professionals, app development and IT staff, executive staff, and real estate costs. Taxicab companies can negotiate for bulk discounts on fuel, but Uber abandons this and shifts the cost totally onto the driver.

Uber's driver costs are lower than the traditional model, but only because it pays starvation wages and doesn't offer traditional benefits like healthcare or a 401k.


?Problem isn't Uber ?
? Problem is the Drivers that continue to service Uber's clients ?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

They just signed up 5K more while you wrote that.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

So I'm assuming starvation wages is several dollars lower than minimum wage?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> Uber shifts vehicle costs onto drivers, but costs end up being higher for drivers because they can't manage assets as well as a centrally managed multinationals like Uber.
> 
> In theory, shifting costs onto drivers saves Uber money in the short-term but in actuality costs more as drivers end up fighting for higher compensation or benefits.
> 
> ...


Some things should die.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

You found my backscratcher.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr. Yuck said:


> You found my backscratcher.


it is noisey and spits !


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> They just signed up 5K more while you wrote that.


.........Supports my position

Problem ain't Uber nor Lyft 
Problem IS drivers that perpetuate this travesty


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> .........Supports my position
> 
> Problem ain't Uber nor Lyft
> Problem IS drivers that perpetuate this travesty


I agree, everyone who is losing money doing this or is just plain ol bad at it should quit immediately.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> I agree, everyone who is losing money doing this or is just plain ol bad at it should quit immediately.


If you've done this for more than a year (especially after 2014), I think it's pretty safe to say that you've lost money in some way, form, or fashion.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> If you've done this for more than a year (especially after 2014), I think it's pretty safe to say that you've lost money in some way, form, or fashion.


54.3 profit margin in 2018. YTD 2019 I am at 63.1%. While there are financial outlays, there are with every business. My margins are solid and the cash flow I generate works throughout my world for me.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> 54.3 profit margin in 2018. YTD 2018 I am at 63.1%. While there are financial outlays, there are with every business. My margins are solid and the cash flow I generate works throughout my world for me.


You're the exception Mate. Most drivers don't even deduct the vehicle's insurance monthly cost
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/mar/22/uber-lyft-ipo-drivers-unionize-low-pay-expenses


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> You're the exception Mate. Most drivers don't even deduct the vehicle's insurance monthly cost
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/mar/22/uber-lyft-ipo-drivers-unionize-low-pay-expenses
> View attachment 343670


I understand ( probably better than most) the dynamics of what is going on, AND my market still pays better than most, BUT in my market every driver I talk to personally is still very successful at this. Most not as much as I, but still cash flow positive and making $250 + per day. Summer in Seattle is very busy.

Your fear shouting is not new here, and I suspect your motives are as blurry as your message.

Fear shouters everywhere!

Crazy.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> Uber shifts vehicle costs onto drivers, but costs end up being higher for drivers because they can't manage assets as well as a centrally managed multinationals like Uber.
> 
> In theory, shifting costs onto drivers saves Uber money in the short-term but in actuality costs more as drivers end up fighting for higher compensation or benefits.
> 
> ...


Are you still driving? If it's that bad, why?


Ignatz said:


> You're the exception Mate. Most drivers don't even deduct the vehicle's insurance monthly cost


Did you not have insurance costs before driving rideshare? The only thing that went up was the $19 /mo for the add-on rideshare insurance rider.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

So the problem is the unpaid drivers. Okay pal...


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I understand ( probably better than most) the dynamics of what is going on, AND my market still pays better than most, BUT in my market every driver I talk to personally is still very successful at this. Most not as much as I, but still cash flow positive and making $250 + per day. Summer in Seattle is very busy.
> 
> Your fear shouting is not new here, and I suspect your motives are as blurry as your message.
> 
> ...


"Blurry message" ??
@Amos69 you're Due for an Eye check
and
New batteries for ur CVS calculator



Fozzie said:


> Are you still driving? If it's that bad, why?
> 
> Did you not have insurance costs before driving rideshare? The only thing that went up was the $19 /mo for the add-on rideshare insurance rider.


I drove L/U in NYC for 4+ years while earning IT certificates.(after a CPA passenger convinced me Uber is a losing proposition for drivers)

Last November I secured gainful IT security FT employment,
deleted the driver's app and sold the Prius (aka. Cortez burning his boats in the new world ?)

To me, UP.net is a slow motion train wreck,
u gotta stop to see the dead, mayhem & mendacity

And maybe, just maybe?
My message will make it through someone's thick skull
and they will invest in their future as I did.

Das Botschaft:‼

Problem ain't Uber
Problem is the drivers ✅


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> "Blurry message" ??
> @Amos69 you're Due for an Eye check
> and
> New batteries for ur CVS calculator


Typical fear shouter response. Attack the veracity of anyone who has a different experience than the one you wish to portray with straw men and insults.

You are welcome to spread your message since you seem to feel so strongly but just know that successful drivers point and laugh at you.

And yes I know most RS drivers have absolutely no idea what they are doing. I read UP too.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Typical fear shouter response. Attack the veracity of anyone who has a different experience than the one you wish to portray with straw men and insults.
> 
> You are welcome to spread your message since you seem to feel so strongly but just know that successful drivers point and laugh at you.
> 
> And yes I know most RS drivers have absolutely no idea what they are doing. I read UP too.


U use the word "Fear" a lot
Must be ingrained by the Uber Shill School

Sad


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> U use the word "Fear" a lot
> Must be ingrained by the Uber Shill School
> 
> Sad


Would you prefer I just call you troll?



Amos69 said:


> Would you prefer I just call you troll?


Your not a driver, nor a passenger. When and if you did drive you clearly didn't figure it out. You are a Guy who does something else telling people who do this that they are doing it wrong. -o:

Did I get that all right?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Would you prefer I just call you troll?
> 
> 
> Your not a driver, nor a passenger. When and if you did drive you clearly didn't figure it out. You are a Guy who does something else telling people who do this that they are doing it wrong. -o:
> ...


Like I said
Problem isn't uber
Problem is @Amos69 ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> Like I said
> Problem isn't uber
> Problem is @Amos69 ?


Well if by that you mean Goobers problem then Hell Yeah! Yesterday on Gryft I made $200. Gryft made $32. :biggrin: @New2This

Goober was $253 and Goober made$72 off me. Not quite as nice as Gryft but you can only do what you can do.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I do enjoy the prick-measuring contests these threads can turn into. Somebody says nobody can make money driving rideshare. Somebody else says they're making more than a lawyer makes in a day by driving rideshare.

Honestly, who the F cares? Uber and Lyft are the transportation equivalent of an MLM (multi-level marketing company) like Mary Kay, Yoli, and Scentsy. Some people know how to make money with a scam business, and some people fall flat on their a$$es.

It's fun to read a thread with tips and advice...or even just coherent thoughts about the industry. Prick-measuring contests are a lower form of entertainment. Like Jerry Springer re-runs.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> .........Supports my position
> 
> Problem ain't Uber nor Lyft
> Problem IS drivers that perpetuate this travesty


Problem is not the drivers, the real problem is the legislators and politicians that allow both Uber/Lyft to skirt laws!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Molongo said:


> Problem is not the drivers, the real problem is the legislators and politicians that allow both Uber/Lyft to skirt laws!


Ultimately, that argument leads to Uber/Lyft drivers being treated as full-fledged employees. You probably don't want that, because you'd lose a great deal of flexibility and autonomy in this gig -- while still being forced to sacrifice your own automobile. Yes, the pay sucks in many cases. But, you are free to work other jobs that will give you a W-2 and full benefits. I'm currently doing that...and treating Uber/Lyft as a side piece.

Trying to turn Uber/Lyft into something it isn't will only make a bad situation worse for most drivers.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Ultimately, that argument leads to Uber/Lyft drivers being treated as full-fledged employees. You probably don't want that, because you'd lose a great deal of flexibility and autonomy in this gig -- while still being forced to sacrifice your own automobile. Yes, the pay sucks in many cases. But, you are free to work other jobs that will give you a W-2 and full benefits. I'm currently doing that...and treating Uber/Lyft as a side piece.
> 
> Trying to turn Uber/Lyft into something it isn't will only make a bad situation worse for most drivers.


I understand your opinion and point. But, I like to call a cat a cat. Problem is not the drivers, the problem is legislators and politicians that have allowed this ponzi scheme.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Molongo said:


> I understand your opinion and point. But, I like to call a cat a cat. Problem is not the drivers, the problem is legislators and politicians that have allowed this ponzi scheme.


If politicians force Uber/Lyft to treat all drivers as employees, this job as we know it, is gone. In fact, Uber and Lyft will probably be gone...and the taxi companies can go back to ripping off people again.

Uber/Lyft are far from perfect. But, they are a starting point for something better in the future. They will crumble under the weight of their own greed. Legislators will only mess up this process by insisting that all future RS companies must have employees, not contractors. That is something which holds us all back.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

rkozy said:


> If politicians force Uber/Lyft to treat all drivers as employees, this job as we know it, is gone. In fact, Uber and Lyft will probably be gone...and the taxi companies can go back to ripping off people again.
> 
> Uber/Lyft are far from perfect. But, they are a starting point for something better in the future. They will crumble under the weight of their own greed. Legislators will only mess up this process by insisting that all future RS companies must have employees, not contractors. That is something which holds us all back.


I do not know where you are trying to take this.

If drivers are going to be independent contractors, treat them that way. We are independent contractors only in name.

Uber and Lyft have a rather simple decision to make. Treat us like real Independent contractors or employees. This my friend is what it really boils down to.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Molongo said:


> If drivers are going to be independent contractors, treat them that way. We are independent contractors only in name.


You are allowed to accept/reject assignments. Employees are not. You are an independent contractor.

You are allowed to work your own schedule. Employees are not. You are an independent contractor.

You are allowed to set your own rules in your work vehicle. Employees are not. You are an independent contractor.

You may not like the pay (I certainly don't) but I do like the flexibility. Employees don't get flexibility. Independent contractors do.

Let's not throw the baby out with the bath water just because Uber/Lyft is paying lousy rates at the moment.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Molongo said:


> I understand your opinion and point. But, I like to call a cat a cat. Problem is not the drivers, the problem is legislators and politicians that have allowed this ponzi scheme.


Yet U continue to chauffeur Uber's clients
@Molongo You're Part of the Problem
*You Are Perpetuating the "Ponzi Scheme"

@Molongo , go turn yourself in at the Local Police Precinct and collect reward $$$*


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Are trolls tax-deductible?


----------



## Überall (Aug 4, 2019)

If I'm killing Uber by driving, I better get out on the road more often.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Überall said:


> If I'm killing Uber by driving, I better get out on the road more often.


actually the killing is being done by the passengers.
drivers are just being duped


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> Uber shifts vehicle costs onto drivers, but costs end up being higher for drivers because they can't manage assets as well as a centrally managed multinationals like Uber.


You're forgetting Uber's failed Xchange leasing program. Holy badly centrally managed assets, Batman.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> I drove L/U in NYC for 4+ years while earning IT certificates.(after a CPA passenger convinced me Uber is a losing proposition for drivers)
> 
> Last November I secured gainful IT security FT employment,
> deleted the driver's app and sold the Prius (aka. Cortez burning his boats in the new world ?)
> ...


So you think we should look to you for life advice now because you're an "IT guy?"

ROFLMAO.

Get over yourself. You're an attention seeker who thinks that he has the universal answer to everyone's problems. (You don't) Rideshare isn't for everyone, but it works for some of us.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I do enjoy the prick-measuring contests these threads can turn into. Somebody says nobody can make money driving rideshare. Somebody else says they're making more than a lawyer makes in a day by driving rideshare.
> 
> Honestly, who the F cares? Uber and Lyft are the transportation equivalent of an MLM (multi-level marketing company) like Mary Kay, Yoli, and Scentsy. Some people know how to make money with a scam business, and some people fall flat on their a$$es.
> 
> It's fun to read a thread with tips and advice...or even just coherent thoughts about the industry. Prick-measuring contests are a lower form of entertainment. Like Jerry Springer re-runs.


No Doubt! Hey on that note I have an Aunt in Prineville Oregon who was, and probably still is the Amway Queen! Still pulling in triple digit income from all that residual income.

Sometimes it's good to be first!

Edited to say:

I give great advise in every post I make! Just read my tag line. I have built my business around this principal!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Überall said:


> If I'm killing Uber by driving, I better get out on the road more often.


Never Enough Screaming or Bleeding !

Where is the Passion !



The Gift of Fish said:


> You're forgetting Uber's failed Xchange leasing program. Holy badly centrally managed assets, Batman.


A Turd extruded from an Asshole
Is also " Centrally Managed".


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> .........Supports my position
> 
> Problem ain't Uber nor Lyft
> Problem IS drivers that perpetuate this travesty


This just in!!

Solution now discovered for disgruntled Uber drivers:

THEY ARE FREE TO QUIT 
?????


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Since we are ICs, I guess we can add charges for temporary fuel charge, baggage fee, baggage handling fee, temperature adjustment, etc. If Uber de-activates us for doing so, then, we become employees...apply for Unemployment insurance.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> So you think we should look to you for life advice now because you're an "IT guy?"
> 
> ROFLMAO.
> 
> Get over yourself. You're an attention seeker who thinks that he has the universal answer to everyone's problems. (You don't) Rideshare isn't for everyone, but it works for some of us.


Professor "8 mortgages paid off"
I'm advocating investing in oneself in any way. I chose IT, maybe u want to learn literacy

But, U chose low skill work and demand high skill wages. 
Sorry kid, it don't work that way.

Fish or Cut bait


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> Professor "8 mortgages paid off"
> I'm advocating investing in oneself in any way. I chose IT, maybe u want to learn literacy
> 
> But, U chose low skill work and demand high skill wages.
> ...


Troll talk 101

Good show professor.



Ignatz said:


> Professor "8 mortgages paid off"
> I'm advocating investing in oneself in any way. I chose IT, maybe u want to learn literacy
> 
> But, U chose low skill work and demand high skill wages.
> ...


So what is your point? What is the mantra you are trying to expose the unwashed masses to?

Come on Jesus, enlighten us!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> So you think we should look to you for life advice now because you're an "IT guy?"
> 
> ROFLMAO.
> 
> Get over yourself. You're an attention seeker who thinks that he has the universal answer to everyone's problems. (You don't) Rideshare isn't for everyone, but it works for some of us.


Absolutely


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Absolutely


Your Uber future. Cart deliveries









sad

But predictable.
And no one will care


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> Your Uber future. Cart deliveries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fear Shouter!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> U use the word "Fear" a lot
> Must be ingrained by the Uber Shill School
> 
> Sad


Shill? That would be me. Now just need a little more information from you. If ya don't mind?

Post as much personal information as possible. We'll put our research team on it.

Wrapping up my weekly report, for Uber.



Drivincrazy said:


> Since we are ICs, I guess we can add charges for temporary fuel charge, baggage fee, baggage handling fee, temperature adjustment, etc. If Uber de-activates us for doing so, then, we become employees...apply for Unemployment insurance.


Nope doesn't work that way. Ask me how I know this? I'm a shill, that's how.

Here's the deal, break the rules and you are deactivated. And no, deactivation does NOT turn you into an employee.

And no, you will not sue us. Get it?

Unemployable?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> Your Uber future. Cart deliveries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used to be an ex cab owner in Cambridge Ma who drove around his old Checker collecting deposit cans and filling up the passenger compartment behind the partition.
I could clearly envision how he began his new line of work in between disgruntled fares.
"Can, ahole...can, ahole...can."

At some point he simply stopped picking up aholes. The cans don't threaten to shoot you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I do enjoy the prick-measuring contests these threads can turn into. Somebody says nobody can make money driving rideshare. Somebody else says they're making more than a lawyer makes in a day by driving rideshare.
> 
> Honestly, who the F cares? Uber and Lyft are the transportation equivalent of an MLM (multi-level marketing company) like Mary Kay, Yoli, and Scentsy. Some people know how to make money with a scam business, and some people fall flat on their a$$es.
> 
> It's fun to read a thread with tips and advice...or even just coherent thoughts about the industry. Prick-measuring contests are a lower form of entertainment. Like Jerry Springer re-runs.


Jerry Springer gives Free trips to New York. And picks up the resturant tab too.

What has Uber/ Lyft done ?


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

rkozy said:


> If politicians force Uber/Lyft to treat all drivers as employees, this job as we know it, is gone. In fact, Uber and Lyft will probably be gone...and the taxi companies can go back to ripping off people again.
> 
> Uber/Lyft are far from perfect. But, they are a starting point for something better in the future. They will crumble under the weight of their own greed. Legislators will only mess up this process by insisting that all future RS companies must have employees, not contractors. That is something which holds us all back.


Taxi company cant rip people off when fares are set by the city. What you speak off is common in u/l when drivers take longer route to max their income. If you want to speak on being ripped off at least know who the blame belongs to


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> Professor "8 mortgages paid off"
> I'm advocating investing in oneself in any way. I chose IT, maybe u want to learn literacy
> 
> But, U chose low skill work and demand high skill wages.
> ...


As a retired, disabled great grandmother, my options and priorities are different from yours. You drove to survive. I drive to finance vacations and family time. Rideshare didn't work for you but it still works for some of us who don't rely on it as a primary source of income and/or survival.

It's time for you to move on.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> As a retired, disabled great grandmother, my options and priorities are different from yours. You drove to survive. I drive to finance vacations and family time. Rideshare didn't work for you but it still works for some of us who don't rely on it as a primary source of income and/or survival.
> 
> It's time for you to move on.


Very well stated. Works quite similar, for me, as purely supplemental income.

And that benefit of turning this on/off puts its far above any many income streams.


----------

